# Ack! what song was it that...



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh


Ok, there was a commentator Paul Harvey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and he did some good shows

A few years ago, with a cover of a one hit wonder charting again he did a "rest of the story" piece on it.

The skinny is this. The original person that had the one hit, had a series of one hit wonders. Had a series because he always released under different names.

Try as I might, I cannot remember the song that was repopularized a few years ago (circa 2003)

Any suggestions?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

have you checked here...???...it explains the "rules" of one-hit-wonders...and who breaks the rules...

One-hit wonder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately yes. I spent several days pouring over the wiki, as well as a dozen other "one hit wonder" sites to no avail


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you hum a few bars?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO!

No, unfortunatly, I can envision the song as a guy with a guitar playing in a style that lays between:

YouTube - Doobie Brothers - Black Water (High Quality)

[video=youtube;KqZ95a249p0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqZ95a249p0[/video]


And


YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama

[video=youtube;RHsDa9_HSlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA[/video]

Certainly would not be out of place in a lined up triple play.



CRUD and, there goes my bad memory again. The Mrs said it HAS to be before 2001. Apparently where my memory of the song physically places me when I heard it was prior to my daughters birth in 2001, so not around 2003!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

is it a male singer...???
" " " female singer...???
new wave...classic rock...pop....???
was the song tied to a tv commercial...???


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> is it a male singer...???
> " " " female singer...???
> new wave...classic rock...pop....???
> was the song tied to a tv commercial...???



Male singer originally solo, not sure on the cover I think it was one of the bigger bands that was already well known.
As I said, in line with Doobie Brothers and Lynyrd Skynyrd, not sure how you categorize them, blues/rock/country/folk blend?
I do not recall if there was a commercial aspect to the song.
No, it isn't Convoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQJNnkXSzws

[video=youtube;vQJNnkXSzws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQJNnkXSzws[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

kansas...???
eagles...???
the band...???


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

as originals? No.

What I know of the original, the artist that did it did not release albums I think, only singles. Every time he changed his name. A number of these were hits and were called one hit wonders, it was not till some years later it was learned that all these different one hit wonders were all the same person.

The song is one of those anthems or tributes to rock and roll if I recall the theme of the song correctly. But google rock anthems does not bring it up, as that isn't the right way to describe it.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

sounds like paul williams...

Notable recordings

* "(Just An) Old Fashioned Love Song" (from "An Old Fashioned Love Song" [1971])
* "Bitter Honey" (from "The Holy Mackerel" [1969])
* "Don't Call It Love" (from "Ordinary Fool" [1975])
* "Evergreen (Love Theme from A Star Is Born)" (from "Classics" [1977])
* "The Family of Man" (from "A Little Bit Of Love" [1974])
* "Faust" (from "Phantom of the Paradise" [1974])
* "Flash" (from "Ordinary Fool" [1975])
* "For Goodness Sake" (from "A Little On The Windy Side" [1979])
* "The Hell of It" (from "Phantom of the Paradise" [1974])
* "Here's Another Fine Mess" (from "A Little On The Windy Side" [1979])
* "If We Could Still Be Friends" (from "Here Comes Inspiration" [1974])
* "I Won't Last a Day Without You" (from "Life Goes On" [1972])
* "Let Me Be the One" (from "An Old Fashioned Love Song" [1971])
* "A Little Bit of Love" (from "A Little Bit Of Love" [1974])
* "Loneliness" (from "A Little Bit Of Love" [1974])
* "Ordinary Fool" (from "Ordinary Fool" [1975])
* "Out in the Country" (from "Life Goes On" [1972])
* "Rainy Days and Mondays" (from "Here Comes Inspiration" [1974])
* "Sad Song (That Used to Be Our Song)"
* "Save Me a Dream" (from "A Little on the Windy Side" [1979])*
* "Someday Man" (from "Someday Man" [1970])
* "To Put Up with You" (from "Someday Man" [1970])
* "Trust" (from "Someday Man" [1970])
* "Waking Up Alone" (from "Classics" [1977])
* "We've Only Just Begun" (from "An Old Fashioned Love Song" [1971])
* "When I Was All Alone" (from "An Old Fashioned Love Song" [1971])
* "You and Me Against the World"(from "Here Comes Inspiration" [1974])

[edit] Notable songs

* "Evergreen"
* "Rainy Days and Mondays"
* "We've Only Just Begun"
* "Rainbow Connection"
* "When the River Meets the Sea"
* "One More Angel"
* "Theme to the Love Boat"
* "Moonlight Becomes You"
* "You're Gone"
* "Waking Up Alone" (his biggest single as a performer)

[edit] Film music

* Cinderella Liberty, 1973
* Thunderbolt and Lightfoot, 1974
* Phantom of the Paradise, 1974
* The Day of the Locust, 1975
* Bugsy Malone, 1975
* A Star Is Born, 1976
* Lifeguard, 1976 (theme song "Time and Tide")
* One on One, 1977
* Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas, 1977
* The End, 1978
* Agatha, 1979
* The Muppet Movie, 1979
* The Secret of NIMH, 1982
* Ishtar, 1987
* The Muppet Christmas Carol, 1992
* A Muppets Christmas: Letters to Santa, 2008

[edit] Theatre music

* Bugsy Malone, 1997
* Happy Days, 2009


----------



## Mike A (Dec 30, 2009)

How about Andy Kim, Baron Longfellow?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately no.  I wish I didn't have such bad memory loss in that time zone of my life. Being able to glimpse the edges of memory is very frustrating, maybe this edge is just going to be too thin, and I will find it entirely by accident one sunny afternoon.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

neil diamond...???...he wrote "i'm a believer" for the monkies..."kentucky woman" for deep purple..."red red wine" for ub40..."he aint heavy...he's my brother"...

Neil Diamonds' songs have been covered by a wide and varied range of musicians, including: Coldplay, Chris Cornell, The Foo Fighters, Shane MacGowan, Dave Matthews Band, UB40,Urge Overkill, Deep Purple and Glee (the cast of the TV series) to name a few.

kris kristofferson...???...


----------

